# Never Summer pop loss?



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Im not an expert in this but go ask The Angry Snowboarder - Keeping It Real Since Day Seven apparently he thinks they never have any pop.:surprise::surprise:


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

AmberLamps said:


> Im not an expert in this but go ask The Angry Snowboarder - Keeping It Real Since Day Seven apparently he thinks they never have any pop.:surprise::surprise:


Normally I take his word on most things, but he had good things to say about their pop until he got into an online spat with them in 2014. Check out this review 2013 Never Summer Proto CT Used and Reviewed - The Angry Snowboarder. This makes me think that perhaps there's some bias going on with his current stance. I've seen a few people back up his newer stance on never summer, mostly claiming that it had good pop for the first week but lost pop quickly after that. There also seems to be and idea floating around other places that never summer is one of the most durable brands and they last a life time, which seems to contradict they idea that the lose pop rapidly.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Right? Its just funny. He obviously hates NS these days, im sure due to some falling out or something with them. Ive owned quite a few NS decks and never noticed that they lose any pop. They havent been the "most popy" boards to begin with. However since the introduction of the new extended "rip-saw" camber profile I have noticed they are quite a bit more poppy! Im currently loving my FunSlinger, and it has plenty of pop for me. My SnowTrooper not so popy tho.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

AmberLamps said:


> Right? Its just funny. He obviously hates NS these days, im sure due to some falling out or something with them. Ive owned quite a few NS decks and never noticed that they lose any pop. They havent been the "most popy" boards to begin with. However since the introduction of the new extended "rip-saw" camber profile I have noticed they are quite a bit more poppy! Im currently loving my FunSlinger, and it has plenty of pop for me. My SnowTrooper not so popy tho.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm mostly interested in their Proto Type Two, I just don't want to have it crap out on me. I'm glad to hear you've had good experiences with the funslinger thus-far. I don't need the most poppy board in the world, but it is a feature I care about and I would be really disappointed if it stopped preforming quickly. Thanks again dude


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

2182170 said:


> Thanks! I'm mostly interested in their Proto Type Two, I just don't want to have it crap out on me. I'm glad to hear you've had good experiences with the funslinger thus-far. I don't need the most poppy board in the world, but it is a feature I care about and I would be really disappointed if it stopped preforming quickly. Thanks again dude


I dont think you will be dissatisfied with that board. I demoed it for a few weeks last season and its a ton of fun.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

AmberLamps said:


> I dont think you will be dissatisfied with that board. I demoed it for a few weeks last season and its a ton of fun.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Sweet, Thanks!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The Funslinger is poppier/livelier than the Type 2. I feel that pop is probably the one thing that the Type 2 wouldn't be rated as good-excellent on (and powder, but it's a twin so yeah), it sits more in the 'okay' range. Gets the job done, but there's no wow factor there. I've got around 15 days on mine and haven't noticed a big change in pop, but compared to my other boards it's always a little underwhelming there.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

2182170 said:


> the process never summer uses to make their boards never break


When did they start using this process? I'm surprised everyone doesn't use it. Must be patented or something...

Where does this shit even come from? Ok, they're quality snowboards. I'm not going to say they aren't but I keep seeing people say they are indestructible or some shit. Please, just stop it.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

taco tuesday said:


> When did they start using this process? I'm surprised everyone doesn't use it. Must be patented or something...
> 
> Where does this shit even come from? Ok, they're quality snowboards. I'm not going to say they aren't but I keep seeing people say they are indestructible or some shit. Please, just stop it.


Clearly all boards can break, but videos like the funslinger being bent like crazy by a forklift certainly reinforce the idea that never summer boards are bomb proof. Clearly the truth likes somewhere between indestructible and total garbage, I was merely presenting both sides and trying to get a sense for what was closer to the truth


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What you're talking about is the fact that they use/used 4 layers of glass. That much glass and thusly that much resin means there is more to break down quicker. It does mean that the boards stay rideable a little longer than some, but there peak performance has a shorter window.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Nivek said:


> What you're talking about is the fact that they use/used 4 layers of glass. That much glass and thusly that much resin means there is more to break down quicker. It does mean that the boards stay rideable a little longer than some, but there peak performance has a shorter window.


This makes sense to me, THANKS!


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

2182170 said:


> Clearly all boards can break, but videos like the funslinger being bent like crazy by a forklift certainly reinforce the idea that never summer boards are bomb proof. Clearly the truth likes somewhere between indestructible and total garbage, I was merely presenting both sides and trying to get a sense for what was closer to the truth


The bomb proof rep stems from the early NS decks that were built like tanks .
They were ultra stiff heavy cambered freeride planks that were like riding a blast door down the hill
I rode an early revolver and I think a titan and I can sure you those decks could survive a tactical nuke .
That's where the rep comes from - the current NEversummers are pretty comparable durability wise to all the other major brands 

Someone should sticky this as someone asks this at least once a week ^^


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I have a Type Two. It's a really nice board - a versatile, predictable, precise, forgiving board, that's a lot of fun to ride, but a poppy board it is not. It will get you there, but there are a ton of poppier boards out there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

AmberLamps said:


> Im not an expert in this but go ask The Angry Snowboarder - Keeping It Real Since Day Seven apparently he thinks they never have any pop.:surprise::surprise:


False there's pop right out of the wrapper then it's all down hill from there. 



2182170 said:


> Normally I take his word on most things, but he had good things to say about their pop until he got into an online spat with them in 2014. Check out this review 2013 Never Summer Proto CT Used and Reviewed - The Angry Snowboarder. This makes me think that perhaps there's some bias going on with his current stance. I've seen a few people back up his newer stance on never summer, mostly claiming that it had good pop for the first week but lost pop quickly after that. There also seems to be and idea floating around other places that never summer is one of the most durable brands and they last a life time, which seems to contradict they idea that the lose pop rapidly.


30 days give or take is about the optimal window on a NS board then it's decambered. Started noticing it around 2011 with various prototypes I was riding of there's. Ironically the Circuit their lowest end model held its camber for about 45 to 50 days, then again it also only had 3 layers of fiberglass compared to their 5. 

The average consumer will be lucky to get 30 days in 3 seasons. These days it's more like 4 seasons. 

Now you add in the epoxy, layers of fiberglass, and dated construction techniques and you have a recipe for a board that won't be as lively as others on the market. If you're really wanting something that can hold its pop longer then you want to look at the camber profile. The less areas it has to flex i.e. traditional camber the longer it will last, the more areas it has to flex especially underfoot i.e. double camber areas the less likely to hold its pop. Pretty much that way across the board with every brand out there. 



AmberLamps said:


> Right? Its just funny. He obviously hates NS these days, im sure due to some falling out or something with them. Ive owned quite a few NS decks and never noticed that they lose any pop. They havent been the "most popy" boards to begin with. However since the introduction of the new extended "rip-saw" camber profile I have noticed they are quite a bit more poppy! Im currently loving my FunSlinger, and it has plenty of pop for me. My SnowTrooper not so popy tho.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Yeah because you know the whole fucking story on that one. Forgot you were sitting there with me. Before you spew more bullshit just like Tracey, Tim, Vince, and Chris plus a few of their other fucktard cronies maybe you should put some thought into your responses. 

If Donald Trump snowboarded he would ride a Never Summer. 




2182170 said:


> Clearly all boards can break, but videos like the funslinger being bent like crazy by a forklift certainly reinforce the idea that never summer boards are bomb proof. Clearly the truth likes somewhere between indestructible and total garbage, I was merely presenting both sides and trying to get a sense for what was closer to the truth


Yeah because snowboards break that way. Ugh so much wrong with this logic.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Alonzo said:


> I have a Type Two. It's a really nice board - a versatile, predictable, precise, forgiving board, that's a lot of fun to ride, but a poppy board it is not. It will get you there, but there are a ton of poppier boards out there.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels this way. Every other review I've read sings so much praise, almost too much. Hell I love the board, but after reading other reviews I thought I was a little crazy for thinking "Where's the pop?"


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

BurtonAvenger said:


> False there's pop right out of the wrapper then it's all down hill from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. I really appreciate you taking the time to fully explain where you're coming from and the why behind your opinions. There's so much misinformation floating around theses days, its refreshing to see opinions well supported by logic. You've pretty much convinced me to get either a RCR or full camber board. If you don't mind, I'd love to get a little advice on which board I should get. I'm looking for an asym twin with a medium flex. primarily for park stuff and side hits, but capable of occasionally charging hard. The camber should help with edge hold but I'll be on a lot of ice so magnetraction-esque tech would be a welcome addition. Thanks dude!


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol, love it. I just said, clearly you have come to hate NS. And assumed you had a falling out. Looks like that's what happened. I enjoy your site and value your opinion on board's. But you are pretty consistent and relentless in your hate for NS....I feel they do make quality boards that work really well in local colorado conditions. Especially some of the new boards introduced in the last 2 years or so. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

2182170 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. I really appreciate you taking the time to fully explain where you're coming from and the why behind your opinions. There's so much misinformation floating around theses days, its refreshing to see opinions well supported by logic. You've pretty much convinced me to get either a RCR or full camber board. If you don't mind, I'd love to get a little advice on which board I should get. I'm looking for an asym twin with a medium flex. primarily for park stuff and side hits, but capable of occasionally charging hard. The camber should help with edge hold but I'll be on a lot of ice so magnetraction-esque tech would be a welcome addition. Thanks dude!


The new Arbor Coda Camber should be on your shortlist. 2017 Rome Agent rocker(rocker is a bit of a misnomer here...read the reviews) is also a great choice.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

joebloggs13 said:


> The new Arbor Coda Camber should be on your shortlist. 2017 Rome Agent rocker(rocker is a bit of a misnomer here...read the reviews) is also a great choice.


I looked at the coda camber, it made my top 10, but I cut it because I think it's bit more directional that I would like. I admit I hadn't looked at the rome agent rocker because of the name. After reading the review it seem like its similar to what I'm looking for. The camber option seems like its somewhere between Mervin's XC2 and C3, so if I decided to go with a camber option like that I would probably go with the GNU Space Case or LibTech Hot Kinfe instead because of magnetraction. Maybe the Head Space if I wanted something softer.

Thanks though!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Coda is a twin between the contact points with a 1cm longer nose kick. So chop off the tips at the contact points and you have a true twin. You'll be fine. I ride a Zygote. Though the same length, I have more tail material than nose and it is just fine. 

If you want an Asym then the Yes Greats is what you want if you're looking at RCR. If you want something a bit more playful and aren't too turned off to RC than the Space Case is a fun board. 

For more camber dominant boards look at the Ride Burnout, Niche Theme, Yes TDF, Flow Whiteout, Lago Double Barrel, Capita Outsiders, Rome Buckshot, Salomon Huck Knife, or Burton Custom Twin Camber.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

2182170 said:


> You've pretty much convinced me to get either a RCR or full camber board. If you don't mind, I'd love to get a little advice on which board I should get. I'm looking for an asym twin with a medium flex. primarily for park stuff and side hits, but capable of occasionally charging hard. The camber should help with edge hold but I'll be on a lot of ice so magnetraction-esque tech would be a welcome addition. Thanks dude!


Might be a tad too stiff for what your looking for but check out the Greats, I've taken mine all over the place. As far as magnatraction goes...if you ride on a lot of man made snow it will grab big time and slow you down. It didn't feel grabby when I took a board with mag through a foot and half of untouched pow. You want edge hold go full camber, but R/C/R is amazing as well since you have camber between your feet.



2182170 said:


> The camber option seems like its somewhere between Mervin's XC2 and C3, so if I decided to go with a camber option like that I would probably go with the GNU Space Case or LibTech Hot Kinfe instead because of magnetraction


My Darker Series and Hotknife only have 2mm of camber, not sure if Mervin changed their C3 profile at all this year but I prefer riding my Yes Ghost with 4mm of camber for edge hold and carving. You could also take a look at a Rome Agent and see if that's something you might want.



joebloggs13 said:


> 2017 Rome Agent rocker(rocker is a bit of a misnomer here...read the reviews) is also a great choice.


My Agent Rocker hardly has any rocker in the center which I'm not complaining about since I'm not a big fan of C/R/C, but out of the boards I own with that profile the Agent Rocker is my favorite.

Getting advise here is great since there are people who actually work in the industry (respect given to Nivek and BA), but it's really going to boil down to personal choice (which includes stuff like budget, choice of brands, etc) and there being a ton of boards to pick wont help matters either. That is probably why I own 12 boards heh.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Nivek said:


> The Coda is a twin between the contact points with a 1cm longer nose kick. So chop off the tips at the contact points and you have a true twin. You'll be fine. I ride a Zygote. Though the same length, I have more tail material than nose and it is just fine.
> 
> If you want an Asym then the Yes Greats is what you want if you're looking at RCR. If you want something a bit more playful and aren't too turned off to RC than the Space Case is a fun board.
> 
> For more camber dominant boards look at the Ride Burnout, Niche Theme, Yes TDF, Flow Whiteout, Lago Double Barrel, Capita Outsiders, Rome Buckshot, Salomon Huck Knife, or Burton Custom Twin Camber.


Thanks! Yes the Greats seems like a really good option, the only thing I'm concerned about is it's performance on ice. The Burton Custom Twin also seems like a really good option, although it seems stiffer than the greats. Knowing that about the Coda it seems like a really solid choice too. Thanks again!


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Simon Birch said:


> Might be a tad too stiff for what your looking for but check out the Greats, I've taken mine all over the place. As far as magnatraction goes...if you ride on a lot of man made snow it will grab big time and slow you down. It didn't feel grabby when I took a board with mag through a foot and half of untouched pow. You want edge hold go full camber, but R/C/R is amazing as well since you have camber between your feet.


Thanks so much! My only worry about the greats is how well it will do on ice, other than that it seems like exactly what I want. I do ride man made snow a lot. I've heard really mixed things about magnetraction grabbing on softer snow. I tried a friends board once and I didn't notice anything negative but it was a colder day. 



Simon Birch said:


> My Darker Series and Hotknife only have 2mm of camber, not sure if Mervin changed their C3 profile at all this year but I prefer riding my Yes Ghost with 4mm of camber for edge hold and carving. You could also take a look at a Rome Agent and see if that's something you might want.
> 
> My Agent Rocker hardly has any rocker in the center which I'm not complaining about since I'm not a big fan of C/R/C, but out of the boards I own with that profile the Agent Rocker is my favorite.


I've read that the rocker feels very mellow and the camber feels very pronounced this year, but I'm no expert. I sounds like the agent rocker is close to the C3 profile. 



Simon Birch said:


> Getting advise here is great since there are people who actually work in the industry (respect given to Nivek and BA), but it's really going to boil down to personal choice (which includes stuff like budget, choice of brands, etc) and there being a ton of boards to pick wont help matters either. That is probably why I own 12 boards heh.


Yeah having so many great options is a good problem to have. I'm sure I'll be happy with anything I choose. I do plan on getting quite a few seasons out of the board and its great being able to pick the brains of people way more knowledgeable than I am. I'm gonna pull the trigger on something by the end of the day, I can't wait to get out and ride! Thanks for being so helpful!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

2182170 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. I really appreciate you taking the time to fully explain where you're coming from and the why behind your opinions. There's so much misinformation floating around theses days, its refreshing to see opinions well supported by logic. You've pretty much convinced me to get either a RCR or full camber board. If you don't mind, I'd love to get a little advice on which board I should get. I'm looking for an asym twin with a medium flex. primarily for park stuff and side hits, but capable of occasionally charging hard. The camber should help with edge hold but I'll be on a lot of ice so magnetraction-esque tech would be a welcome addition. Thanks dude!


You would like the Yes. Greats from what you're describing or even the older Smokin Awesymetrical with the TTX camber profile. And don't sleep on the Spring Break Twin, that board is super fun for what you're describing. 

The Coda is essentially a twin, but if you're really worried you can get away with a Westmark Camber or even an Element from Arbor. 

Also check out the Jones Mountain Twin, that might fit your bill. Or even the Rossignol Jibsaw HD. 

Here's the problem you pretty much just described about 150 different snowboards that would all work for you. 



AmberLamps said:


> Lol, love it. I just said, clearly you have come to hate NS. And assumed you had a falling out. Looks like that's what happened. I enjoy your site and value your opinion on board's. But you are pretty consistent and relentless in your hate for NS....I feel they do make quality boards that work really well in local colorado conditions. Especially some of the new boards introduced in the last 2 years or so.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Perceived quality does not mean it is actual quality. I can find more flaws on any American made board than a Austrian, Chinese, or Dubai. Their boards are actually more suited for heavier wetter climates. PNW style snow.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You would like the Yes. Greats from what you're describing or even the older Smokin Awesymetrical with the TTX camber profile. And don't sleep on the Spring Break Twin, that board is super fun for what you're describing.
> 
> The Coda is essentially a twin, but if you're really worried you can get away with a Westmark Camber or even an Element from Arbor.
> 
> ...


I'm thrilled to have so many options. The spring break twin looked like the best of the CAPiTA line up for me. It seemed pretty similar to the greats but a touch stiffer and I figured I would have more fun on the greats. Jones Mountain Twin and Rossingol Jibsaw HD both seemed like good choices too, at this point I feel like I'll love whatever I get. thanks dude


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

2182170 said:


> Thanks so much! My only worry about the greats is how well it will do on ice, other than that it seems like exactly what I want. I do ride man made snow a lot. I've heard really mixed things about magnetraction grabbing on softer snow. I tried a friends board once and I didn't notice anything negative but it was a colder day.


The Greats has amazing edge hold on ice, 2mm rocker in the tip and tail and 4mm camber between your feet. Sorry I should have specified better....mag grabs big time going over freshly blown man made snow. Well at least the two C3 boards with mag that I own did.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Simon Birch said:


> The Greats has amazing edge hold on ice, 2mm rocker in the tip and tail and 4mm camber between your feet. Sorry I should have specified better....mag grabs big time going over freshly blown man made snow. Well at least the two C3 boards with mag that I own did.


Thanks, good to know!


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

AmberLamps said:


> Lol, love it. I just said, clearly you have come to hate NS. And assumed you had a falling out. Looks like that's what happened. I enjoy your site and value your opinion on board's. But you are pretty consistent and relentless in your hate for NS....I feel they do make quality boards that work really well in local colorado conditions. Especially some of the new boards introduced in the last 2 years or so.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


He's 100% right about NS boards. My guess is you rode rentals for years, maybe grabbed your first board used that was beat to hell, and then bought a NS and thought, damn, this is the best board I've rode. Or maybe you had the dampness love fest (I had it with Lib Tech), where you push your limits because they chew up any terrain. But then you hit the point where you want power out of your carves and pop....and that's where they are missing something.

You can't deny that. Just ride a lot of shit and find out yourself.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Simon Birch said:


> The Greats has amazing edge hold on ice, 2mm rocker in the tip and tail and 4mm camber between your feet


As an Ice-Coast rider who's also rode the past two Greats, this is true. Overall a super fun, do everything board. Rips carves awesome, super quick edge to edge, sick pop and great mid flex. Only area of any slight concern would prob be float in pow, but if you ride mainly ice coast conditions then there's not much to worry about in that respect lol. 

Or, like Niv mentioned earlier the Custom Twin camber is an awesome option as well, esp if talking asym. Had last year's version, the full camber one (vs this szn Purepop Camber) and Niv's review on it played a big part in my decision to grab it. He was on point with how it rode, it's such a dope deck. Though it is a bit stiffer than the Greats, but I personally like that stiffness range and is the perfect amount for me esp for the things I mainly love doing on the mtn. 

Niv & BA's board knowledge is incredibly extensive and quite helpful esp in situations like these. But of course, also important to do thorough research, in general. But imo you can def rely on their feedback as it's been very accurate from my experiences, with all the boards I've been on that they've reviewed. 

Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

This thread is a nice change of pace from the usual NS circle jerk that goes on here:wink: rCr and camber boards will out pop a CrC board all day, if you want to fly, go camber


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

GDimac said:


> As an Ice-Coast rider who's also rode the past two Greats, this is true. Overall a super fun, do everything board. Rips carves awesome, super quick edge to edge, sick pop and great mid flex. Only area of any slight concern would prob be float in pow, but if you ride mainly ice coast conditions then there's not much to worry about in that respect lol.
> 
> Or, like Niv mentioned earlier the Custom Twin camber is an awesome option as well, esp if talking asym. Had last year's version, the full camber one (vs this szn Purepop Camber) and Niv's review on it played a big part in my decision to grab it. He was on point with how it rode, it's such a dope deck. Though it is a bit stiffer than the Greats, but I personally like that stiffness range and is the perfect amount for me esp for the things I mainly love doing on the mtn.
> 
> ...


Thanks! that was very helpful! I really like both the custom twin and the greats but I want the softer flex of the greats so I think I've made up my mind. Thanks!


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

2182170 said:


> Thanks! that was very helpful! I really like both the custom twin and the greats but I want the softer flex of the greats so I think I've made up my mind. Thanks!


I own a 2015 154 The Greats, and can attest to its......Greatness! You won't be disappointed if you choose this board!


----------

